
AT&T CEO won’t join Tim Cook in fight against encryption backdoors - pavel_lishin
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/att-ceo-wont-join-tim-cook-in-fight-against-encryption-backdoors/
======
ryanswapp
This is what happened the last time AT&T tried to work with the government to
create a backdoor into encryption software.
[http://www.crypto.com/papers/eesproto.pdf](http://www.crypto.com/papers/eesproto.pdf)

Maybe they aren't fighting backdoor legislation because they have another
contract with the government...

